# GreenHostBox changing name and kicking all vps customers



## wlanboy (Mar 7, 2015)

Got an email from GreenHostBox - topic: "New Website - New Company Name - Big Changes".


Hello XXX,

We have changed our company name and domain to start fresh and continue our growth! 
Our new company name is BrizaWeb and you can find our website at http://brizaweb.com

We have not sold our company and we have no plans on selling it. The company is still 
under the same ownership. You will be unable to access http://greenhostbox.com after 
receiving this email. There will be a lot of changes along the days!

Thanks for hosting with us!

And one of BrizaWeb afterwards:


Hello XXX,

Our pure intention from the start of the company was to host web/reseller specifically. 
We are in a process of starting fresh and continue growing so we can go about in our journey. 
Unfortunately due to this, we will no longer be hosting and offering VPS services. 
All VPS services will be shut down on March 13, 2015. 
This should give you enough time, about a week, for you to backup your data and find another provider 
that will meet your needs. We hate to leave you go but this is required in starting our path to success.

We thank you for your cooperation! 

My first thought: WTF.

My second one: Email reminder for refunds.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Mar 7, 2015)

What the.

That's pretty ridiculous.  At least offer partial refund to services still have yet to be received.  

Or sell off that customer base to another company.

I don't know... I kinda find this very weird and strange.


----------



## mikho (Mar 7, 2015)

I could have understood the second email if they sold the company in the first place but with this action it is truly a WTF moment.


----------



## rds100 (Mar 7, 2015)

So what's the point of kicking out all customers and renaming the company? If they want to start from scratch, why don't they start from scratch? Registering a new company is not expensive.

I don't understand it, unless there is some specific asset they can't transfer and want to keep, like IP address space. Are they an ARIN member?


----------



## Prestige (Mar 7, 2015)

rds100 said:


> So what's the point of kicking out all customers and renaming the company? If they want to start from scratch, why don't they start from scratch? Registering a new company is not expensive.
> 
> I don't understand it, unless there is some specific asset they can't transfer and want to keep, like IP address space. Are they an ARIN member?


It's only the VPS clients, so I guess they didn't start from scratch because of the shared hosting clients on their servers. I have a shared account there and it's functional.


----------



## MannDude (Mar 7, 2015)

Sounds like a GVH move.


----------



## Kayaba Akihiko (Mar 7, 2015)

Never liked their rep in the first place, the guy seemed arrogant and iirc somewhat attacked other providers on let


----------



## GS-Dylan (Mar 7, 2015)

EDIT: realized this is different than gvh.Can't keep all these green hosts straight.


----------



## Hassan (Mar 7, 2015)

wlanboy said:


> Got an email from GreenHostBox - topic: "New Website - New Company Name - Big Changes".
> 
> 
> Hello XXX,
> ...


No prorated refunds?

What about annual clients...


----------



## drmike (Mar 7, 2015)

Bahahah what the hell is this? Oh the Eng-wish in the second mail.

Hello in order to grow our newly named company, we are dumping all our prior customers??!?!?!? 

Well, not many options here.  Either they undercharged prior customers (likely true in LowEndSpirit) or they are intending on offering other products/services and not VPS.

I laughed at first about their name and the name change.   Last 6 months were not a good time to have a green* name.  Always thought these turkeys were playing up public confusion on name to siphon some sales.  

Brizaweb's site says nothing.  Looks to be shared and reseller shared hosting though.


----------



## mikho (Mar 7, 2015)

drmike said:


> likely true in LowEndSpirit



GreenHostBox has nothing to do with LowEndSpirit.


----------



## DomainBop (Mar 7, 2015)

> Got an email from GreenHostBox - topic: "New Website - New Company Name


This is the company with the logo that said GHB? The name change isn't surprising since their hosting business was probably buried in the search results because the first 50 or so pages of Google search results for GHB all refer to the street drug GHB...



> All VPS services will be shut down on March 13, 2015.
> This should give you enough time, about a week, for you to backup your data and find another provider


7 days notice of a shutdown...   Their last LET VPS offer was posted 12 days before this announcement (_no WHT offers in the past 11 months because they're banned _)



> this is required in starting our path to success.


I've yet to see a business with private WHOIS become a success...


----------



## wlanboy (Mar 7, 2015)

Hassan said:


> No prorated refunds?
> 
> 
> What about annual clients...


Yup - they just don't care.


Maybe a thanks for your money.


Can't create a ticket. No access to any portal.

They allready changed their email within their paypal account.

But their mail system does not accept emails:


```
The following text was generated during the delivery attempt:

------ pipe to |/home/brizsccl/public_html/secure/pipe/pipe.php
generated by [email protected] ------

cagefs_enter: /home/brizsccl/public_html/secure/pipe/pipe.php: No such file or directory
```


----------



## Onra Host (Mar 7, 2015)

Nothing like starting fresh by changing names AND dropping all your loyal vps clients (if any). 

If the owner GHB/BrizaWebis reading this..send me over a a PM or email.


----------



## drmike (Mar 7, 2015)

Onra Host said:


> Nothing like starting fresh by changing names AND dropping all your loyal vps clients (if any).
> 
> If the owner GHB/BrizaWebis reading this..send me over a a PM or email.


I am so unclear why people take this approach   Just sell the VPS customers or deal them away freely or make accommodations for civil migrations to other providers.

BrizaWeb, whee, what a site.  Another says nothing website.  If you can't say good things about your business and why people should do business with you, then people will not.


----------



## KwiceroLTD (Mar 8, 2015)

So, they are dropping the loyal VPS customers, and going to restart all over? Why not just keep the loyal customers and simply rebrand?


----------



## VPSAliens (Mar 8, 2015)

It really makes no Business sense at all with the way they have handled the clients and just abandoning them. Surely a few companies would have gladly taken the VPS Clients and helped make a smooth transition over to them. I really hate when these types of hosts do this, as it hurts the Industry that most of us are trying to maintain a level of Ethics. This only hurts them, as they may just dump web accounts if they decide to only do reaseller and "start over".

Just throwing my 2c in... opcorn:


----------



## Onra Host (Mar 8, 2015)

I got in contact with the owner J. He said he was not interested in selling/referring customers to a new company for client privacy reasons. Sad they have to migrate their data


----------



## OSTKCabal (Mar 9, 2015)

This is a really sad and unfortunate way to do business.

To drop all of your customers with 6 days of notice, on top of not offering a refund to the poor souls, is a scummy move and really sounds like a fly-by-night take the money and run situation.


----------



## KMyers (Mar 9, 2015)

DomainBop said:


> _no WHT offers in the past 11 months because they're banned_


I wonder if this is how they are planning to get back on WHT after being banned. Change the "company" name and register a new account in a few weeks.


----------



## MannDude (Mar 9, 2015)

KMyers said:


> I wonder if this is how they are planning to get back on WHT after being banned. Change the "company" name and register a new account in a few weeks.


Interesting. The good thing is, even if they do that, I'm sure they'll get the ban-hammer quickly.


----------



## AnthonySmith (Mar 9, 2015)

Absolute amateurs, I called this when they first launched and given the timing of this I am still not ruling out the connection to GVH.


----------



## Onra Host (Mar 9, 2015)

KMyers said:


> I wonder if this is how they are planning to get back on WHT after being banned. Change the "company" name and register a new account in a few weeks.


WHT will see the same account owner through IP's and what not and quickly merge the two accounts within the week or two. 



AnthonySmith said:


> Absolute amateurs, I called this when they first launched and given the timing of this I am still not ruling out the connection to GVH.


They aren't connected to GVH at all and I can confirm that. They actually were a reseller for a year or two and dedi client for short period of time with us at Onra.


----------



## haloelite3 (Mar 9, 2015)

Seems all a bit strange for them to change the name, there must of been a bigger reason then just starting fresh - it seems a bit strange...


----------



## Onra Host (Mar 10, 2015)

haloelite3 said:


> Seems all a bit strange for them to change the name, there must of been a bigger reason then just starting fresh - it seems a bit strange...


Ehhh I would normally agree. However they have been getting a bad rep of confusion since their name is so close to GVH


----------



## sundaymouse (Mar 10, 2015)

Paypal disputes anyone?


----------



## Jasson.Pass (Mar 11, 2015)

Onra Host said:


> Ehhh I would normally agree. However they have been getting a bad rep of confusion since their name is so close to GVH


I think they tarnished anything with the word green in it lol


----------



## Geek (Mar 12, 2015)

KMyers said:


> I wonder if this is how they are planning to get back on WHT after being banned. Change the "company" name and register a new account in a few weeks.


They'd get more than a slap on the wrist for that....


----------



## wlanboy (Mar 13, 2015)

sundaymouse said:


> Paypal disputes anyone?


VPS is still online so they still have time to offer a refund.


But I will start one if they just shut down the server.


----------



## foreign (Mar 13, 2015)

Their VPS business is obviously not going like they planned, so they have to shut down that part. Throwing clients away bothers me, at least they could have asked them; do they want to look for a new VPS provider or do they want to be moved to a new provider. Many providers would be more than happy to take over the VPS clients.


----------



## Onra Host (Mar 13, 2015)

I think the best approach would of been to say "Look we are increasing our prices to sustain our business, if you don't like it then you have XX days to move your data off". It keeps loyal customers, allow you to possible consolidate operations, and avoid drama like this.


----------



## wlanboy (Mar 21, 2015)

sundaymouse said:


> Paypal disputes anyone?


Started one.


----------



## Nick_A (Mar 21, 2015)

PayPal disputes will be tough to win from the client side - they can just say "intangible item" and it's a done deal.


----------



## Licensecart (Mar 21, 2015)

Nick_A said:


> PayPal disputes will be tough to win from the client side - they can just say "intangible item" and it's a done deal.


Not always the case I've only won a few cases because of our terms and conditions and the paypal guys realise it's the client's fault and not ours. But other than that when I was in hosting the clients always win.


----------



## Licensecart (Mar 21, 2015)

wlanboy said:


> Yup - they just don't care.
> 
> 
> Maybe a thanks for your money.
> ...


They are using clients.brizaweb.com mate.


----------



## wlanboy (Mar 21, 2015)

Licensecart said:


> They are using clients.brizaweb.com mate.


Not working.


----------



## Licensecart (Mar 21, 2015)

wlanboy said:


> Not working.


Woops who on earth uses just client: https://client.brizaweb.com/clientarea.php


----------

